# Can you add subs with the BOSE system



## 95max (Nov 29, 2004)

just got a 95 maxima with the BOSE system and i wanted to know if i could simply add subs to the system... i don't know if it would be difficult because maybe there is something within the system that wouldn't alow me to do that


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if the bose system comes with a sub, then its possible. You will need a line-output converter (www.davidnavone.com), and you can use that to hook up the stock head unit to the amp


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> if the bose system comes with a sub, then its possible. You will need a line-output converter (www.davidnavone.com), and you can use that to hook up the stock head unit to the amp


Even if the factory bose system doens't have a subwoofer, you can still add a subwoofer/amp to it. But you will need the line-output converter.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, all a line-output controller would do, is turn your speaker leads of your stereo and converts them to RCA preamp-level outputs, so you can run stereo patch cables to your amp.


----------

